# 3 or 3 1/2 inch??



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

I am looking at buying a new gun and was just curious how many out there actually use 3 1/2 inch shells for goose hunting. I am looking at a Benelli and started to wonder if the extra money is worth it when buying between the two. I only 2 3/4 or 3's for ducks.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

In my opinion it is worth the money to get the 3 1/2 in chamber. If you plan on doing a lot of goose hunting it helps a little. If all you plan on doing is duck hunting then I wouldn't bother, but I do know some people who use 3 1/2's for ducks as well. Up to you.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Get the 3.5". I shoot 3.5 for both. I think you will be glad you have it, especially for geese.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

i agree with maanjus11,
if you only hunt geese a few times a year..3 in will work. 
I use three inch with ducks. however i hunt geese a lot too. I prefer 3 1/2.
So, if you hunt geese a lot, i would suggest 3 1/2..there is a bit of difference in shells...not a lot but some. Price for gun is more and three and half in. shells are more too but oh well.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

when i'm laying in my goose blind all i shoot is 3 1/2's whether it be ducks or geese coming in. if i'm strictly planning on duck hunting i shoot strictly duck shot. you can kill geese w/o 3 1/2's but they really do help. especially for some of those long shots


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

It's always nice to have as an option, even if you don't use it very often. Sometimes when it starts getting late in the year, those canadas have been packin on the fat, it takes a lot of hammer to bring them down. However, I don't think that when someone has a 3.5 in their gun they should take a shot that they wouldn't with a 3, but it can help to trim down on cripples or half kills when you are taking those normal 3 shots.

That's my only problem with some guys that shoot 3.5 inchers, they sometimes seem to think they have a lot more reach than they actually do. When in reality all they have is a few more pellets in the air. The speed of the shot is no higher than it is in a comparable 2.75 or 3 inch shell.


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

that's a good point diver_sniper


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I personally like to shoot 3.5" for geese but I have been told by a much older and wiser man than I that a 3.5" 12 gague is balistacally a waste of money. Better of going with a regualr 10 gauge. But even after I was told that I still use 3.5 inch. Just becuase it seems better.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I would get a 3.5 inch because if you don't you might regret it one day when you acctually may have needed it and don't have it. Even if you don't shoot 3 1/2's that often it's nice to know that you can if you want to.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

That is what I was leaning towards but I just wanted to check with the experts in here. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Get a gun that shoots 3.5's, you don't have to shoot em but its nice when you want to, won't make you shoot any farther or anything like that but the extra pellets you do get in the casing help fill in the pattern density and dense patterns mean dead birds.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

3 inch works fine for me, but i dont have a 3 1/2. i don't think id use it if i did have it though. doesnt matter how long your shells are if you arnt putting the pellets where they need to go.


----------



## Gooseheaven (Feb 17, 2007)

3.5 mag's my friend - nothing like sending up roman candles after those honkers - man, do i miss the season !

:sniper:


----------



## 300win mag 710 (Feb 22, 2007)

i have a 3.5 inch maximag daily and that works great for ducks gees and deer probably the most versatile firearme that I own


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

I shoot 3.5 at ducks and geese. I get fewer cripples than when i was shooting 3 inch. Its really nice to throw 1 1/2oz. of shot at 1500 fps. Call it over kill. But I would rather over kill a bird than have a cripple. :sniper:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

i dont want to start anything but ive seen many people shooting 3 1/2 inch shells cripple geese. yeah there are more pellets, but if you cant put the pellets where the bird is and know your shooting limits it does not really matter what shell you are shooting. :2cents:


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would strongly reccomend the 3 1/2. Like greenhead61 said, it might be over kill, but I find that I cripple less birds with them. As for what Phil The Thrill said, I think more of those birds are being crippled because guys are taking longer shots than they should be. That is just my opinion. :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

theres no way that someone would have to shoot geese or even ducks with 3 1/2 inch loads. 3 1/2 cripples birds too! it has nothing to do with the extra half that knocks these birds down, its all about the shooter. you shoot for the head, you kill birds. you aim at the wings or ***** you criple birds. Everyone cripples birds and in no way is 3 1/2 in any differnt than a 3 inch. take smarter shots, less CRIPPLES!!!!! I have a gun that can hold 3 1/2 and its great, but i usually only push 3 in through it. its nice to have so you dont have to worry when you go to grab a 12ga shell


----------



## duckhntr15 (Feb 26, 2007)

I hunt canadas over here in rochester and shoot 3in all season...iv never had a range problem....but i guess im decoyin all of em...no pass shootin


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

We target canada geese all season and I rarely ever shoot 3.5. I always shoot 3 inch unless the are really not working well. I do have a 3.5 inch gun and its nice to have the option as stated above.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

If they're landing in the decoys, you could get by with 2 & 3/4 inch 20 guage. I usually use my 12 with 2 & 3/4. But pass shooting, then I use a 10 guage!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Of course the 3 1/2in. is worth the extra money. Going from 3in shells to 3 1/2in. is a big boost. 3 1/2in. have a lot more range. Why not get your best for the money. I have a Browning Cynergy and for the lot of money i spent on the gun i got it in 3 1/2 too and i love it.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

i shot 3 1/2 in. loads for geese and i feel that it is very good idea to buy a 3 1/2 in. gun. you said you were looking at a benelli, i shot a benelli SBE in 3 1/2 and the nice thing about the benelli is the recoil is so minimal you right back on target just that much faster. and if you turkey hunt 3 1/2 is most definatly the way to go


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm going to disagree with most on this site and offend basically everyone who posted here. If you consistantly are decoying birds well you do not need a 3.5" chamber, buy a full choke and with 3" you can easily, easily handle any range worth shooting at.

You guys who shoot Benelli's are full of crap if your saying they dont kick, there too light comfort tech stock or not, and yes I will handle it for you I am a *****.

Also 3.5" shells are what $3 a box more thats $30 a case


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

The 3.5" STEEL shell really shines with the smaller payloads at higher velocities...this is the monumental gain over smaller offerings IMO...even over the decoys. When you add smaller non-toxic pellets such as hevi-shot you also have a marked gain of lethality because you can put more shot to the target with equivalent velocity. Downside of course is that the shells are usually, but not always more expensive, and the recoil can be an issue, but it will be the very last thing you're thinking about when you have those honkers at 15 feet over the decoys. 

I don't know any seasoned waterfowlers that would tell you that the extra pellets of lethal energy to target (over the decoys or otherwise) would be a bad thing....especially on the big geese....regardless of what chamber or gauge you shoot. Anything that makes you more lethal in the field is ultimately worth the price IMO.

I would certainly agree that the 3.5 " shell will NOT increase your lethal yardage, UNLESS you reload which allows you to increase your velocity and decrease your pellet count. If you reload the 3.5" shell and control your patterns, you can markedly increase your killing range with steel, but this takes experience, patience, and extra money to get set up for. And if you cannot hit your A## with a 2 3/4" shell, you certainly won't make up for it with more pellets, better chokes, etc....only practice.

Well Dgyer...there it is man... Your decision. For a few extra bucks you can get the 3.5, and it's just as easy to handle as the shorter chambers. With all the manufacturers makin' em these days it's pretty much a slam dunk as to what you might want. Whatever you do....HAVE FUN!!
:beer: 
HM


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I would go with the 3 1/2 incher every day of the week. Going with the SBE will be a great choice, right off the bat. Then, with the 3 1/2 inch option, you've covered your spread. I don't care who you are, you're not always going to be able to decoy shoot your birds. Having the shotshell range the 3 1/2 gives you will allow you to be prepared for any situation. The 3 1/2 should also help you with resale value, if that ever comes up. Good hunting.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't think anyone is saying 3.5" shells are a bad thing! They are just not needed in most situations. I shoot 3" all the time for a couple o reasons. My nova will only fit 2 3 1/2" shells for some reason. If your decoying birds 3" will be fine, 3 1/2" are nice but why spend the extra cash. You'll always cripple birds as no one is that good of shot, to kill every bird solid dead.

It comes down to personal preference and the amount of cash you want to spend. The best thing to do would be buy a few different boxes of shells of different make and size. Then go and pattern your gun and see what your gun loves to shoot.

Hell I had a hunt last year where I didn't realize I was out of 3" BB. So all I shot all day was 2/34 #2's. Birds decoyed and I dropped my birds just as good as any other day. It just goes to show you that if are shooting birds at 10-30yds you can hammer them with lighter loads.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

My gun patterns the 3.5" BB's well and the 3" #2's. I prefer the bigger shells for geese and the 3" for ducks. As numerous ppl have stated the 3.5 has a denser pattern and that results in fewer cripples. I don't feel i get any increase in effective range, but i don't even waste the shells if they are over 50 yds.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

To be completely honest I have shot close to 5 cases already this spring ranging from red box 3 1/2 federals, 3 1/2 experts and 3in remington (the cheap ones) In my honest opinion those 3in 2's are knocking those snows pretty hard. I used to think 3 1/2 or nothing, but I don't think it makes a bit of difference.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

The truth is an experienced hunter hunting over decoys can kill his birds very effectively with 2-3/4" shells. A 1 oz load of #6 steel will kill your decoying geese (25 yards or less) very dead. Not that I'm recommending using #6 steel all the time but IMHO 3-1/2" shells are overkill. 3" BB will take care of you 95% of the time.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

yes yes they will thank you very much


----------



## gone goosin (Apr 9, 2007)

Get a 870 Super Mag that runs 2 3/4, 3, and 3 1/2 shells through it. Then you can shoot sporting clays, trap and stay well oiled year round with the weapon you're going to gun with. Then with all the practice using the same weapon of choice come gunnin season....DRT ..boom flop.


----------

